# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  II Seminario Técnico La Agronomía del Cannabis (para uso medicinal y científico)

## linamariaordonez

Tendremos un espacio donde convergen experiencias y conocimiento en agronomía para el cultivo de Cannabis; reuniendo cerca de 150 asistentes dentro de los que se encuentran empresarios, investigadores, expertos, profesionales, docentes, estudiantes e interesados.
Tendremos avances y experiencias en el tema que serán abordados a través de:
10 conferencias magistrales
Muestra comercial  *SHOW ROOM*   Sustratos  Raíces - ContenedoresMultiplicación sexual y asexualPlagas y enfermedades *3 MESAS DE TRABAJO*   Producción y costos por HectáreaBuenas prácticas agrícolas - BPAFertilización orgánica Vs. QuímicaTemas similares: Artículo: Cannabis: Minsa convocará a expertos para intercambiar experiencias sobre su uso medicinal Artículo: Ministerio de Salud evalúa que el cannabis medicinal sea cubierto por el SIS Artículo: Latinoamérica necesita homogeneizar sus normas sobre el cannabis medicinal Artículo: Cannabis medicinal: ¿por qué el Perú está en la mira de los inversionistas globales? Artículo: Cannabis medicinal: ¿por qué el Perú puede convertirse en un gran exportador?

----------


## erikantis

muy interesante, he visto que el canabis medicinal tiene futuro, mucho mas en europa, creo que es una muy buena opcion de cultivo

----------

